# Bee Kill



## deantn (Jan 3, 2007)

This is what happens when the public doesn't have any idea what honeybees are.







































Have a few more photos but these are the most relevant to the sad situation.


----------



## dhood (May 26, 2008)

That is sad. Most beekeepers would have came and got them for free. I'll bet they didn't even bother to dispose of the comb (saturated with poison), in a way that other bees wouldn't get to it. This is exactly why I am thinking about volenteering at local schools to teach about honeybees.


----------



## pbaumeister (Nov 12, 2008)

That is ashame! I have had many times the same thing happen. People call me acting like that they love bees and they want me to remove them. But when I arrive there, there are 100's of them dead near entrance.


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

Adding insult to injury...this photo was sent to me by a friend. It was part of the same series.....
It looks like this was a vigorous colony. This is tooooooo sad


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

Good pictures of a sad situation...


----------



## magnet-man (Jul 10, 2004)

I got this as an e-mail a few days ago.


----------



## drobbins (Jun 1, 2005)

yikes!! I got this as an email today and posted pics in another thread
I left out the carnage

Dave


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

Got it few weeks ago with commentary about each picture. It seems to be making the rounds on email. It takes all kinds


----------

